# Fav Lizzy!!!



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

what is ur fav liz???
Just want 2 know


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jul 22, 2008)

Jackie dragons


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

cool i luv all lizzies!!!


----------



## Dave (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my bearded but I just seem drawn to blue tongues for some reason! :lol: So it would be prob a bearded dragon/bluey if monitors class I'd say a ackie or a lace monitor though. 

Dave.


----------



## imalizard (Jul 22, 2008)

EWD, beardys and shinglebacks


----------



## Rocket (Jul 22, 2008)

Carphodactylus laevis and Delma molleri


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2008)

Pogona vitticeps


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 22, 2008)

*My fav lizard is Chameleons.*


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragons: EWD
Monitor: Lace Monitor
Skink: Shingleback
Gecko: Thicktail
Pygopod: Common Scalyfoot


----------



## Jewly (Jul 23, 2008)

Pygmy Bearded Dragons


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 23, 2008)

that is sooooooooo hard!

_Pogona Vitticeps....! Central Bearded Dragons...!..._


----------



## Helikaon (Jul 23, 2008)

Perentie....ofcourse


----------



## CassM (Jul 23, 2008)

Eastern Water Dragons or Frilled Necks


----------



## aussie1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shinglebacks/Stumpys!


----------



## Marto167 (Jul 23, 2008)

bearded dragons


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 23, 2008)

dragons: frillies
skinks: shingle backs
monitors: bells phase lacey
gecko: levis levis


----------



## jessb (Jul 23, 2008)

Molochs are gorgeous! But apparently very hard work to care for!


----------



## gonff (Jul 23, 2008)

pygmy mulga monitors!!!


----------



## gonff (Jul 23, 2008)

and water skinks


----------



## justbrad (Jul 23, 2008)

thorny devil's wood hav2b my fav out of all the lizards! Brad =]


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 23, 2008)

Shinglebacks


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 23, 2008)

*Dragon:* *Frillys or Boyd's*
*Monitor: **Perentie
**Gecko:* *nephrurus amyae*
*Skink: Land Mullet*


----------



## bredli_lover (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragon: Boyds and beardiess!
Gecko: nephrusus amyae


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragon - central netted dragon
Monitor - Lacy 
Gecko - Levis Levis


----------



## Dylanhart1994 (Jul 23, 2008)

blew tung


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

mine would be a bell's phase lacy i love them.They are sooooooooooooooooooooooo coooooool!!!!!


----------



## jaih (Jul 23, 2008)

Thorny devil's,


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

i luv thornys as well


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

central beardies, to be more specific, chubby is my favourite.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 23, 2008)

wow he is really cute


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks, shes probably the least good looking of my dragons but has the biggest most wonderful personality!!!

i think she thinks shes a dog!!


----------

